# A New Breed of Mini-Z Racer!



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With the introduction of the Enzo Ferrari, Kyosho has clearly taken Mini-Z Racer technology to the next level! This is the first Mini-Z model to feature the MR-02 chassis, the high-performance platform that boosts speed while reducing the overall number of parts. Drivers will be amazed at how much faster this Mini-Z moves more like a race car than ever before. 










More info at http://www.teamrcv.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=264


----------



## JohnRTR (Oct 2, 2003)

*New Enzo*

Those look like a blast to drive. Can't wait to get my hands on one so I can test out the olnger chassis.


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

Is that the @12??


----------



## psbrogna (Jul 23, 2004)

*apples to oranges*

Here, here! The MR-02's are significantly faster than the MR-01's.

I designed a 10' x 20' oval 3' wide track. The surface is non-skid paint and the borders are plastic corner bead for drywall- shapes nice and provides a cushy fence about 1.5" high. With little miniZ driving experience I reached the point where I could race around the track at about 50% max speed after about 6 hours of track time. It'll take me some time to grow into the remain upper half of the throttle. Laps (22 ft straight away+28 ft turn=50 ft lap length) take about 4 sec ( @ ~ 9 mph). The car rarely crashes and when it does it's minor.

I can't even begin to handle the MR-02's on the same track- wayyy faster. It's going to take alot more skill and I think a search for the right tires to drive the MR-02 to its potential. The MR-02 crashes are spectacular, end over end, jumping off the track, etc...


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

rcnerd said:


> Is that the @12??


No the @12 is a 1/12th scale.

Mini Zs are 1/24th to 1/27th scale depending on the body.


----------

